# pregnant doe with stool change



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 9, 2012)

My doe Apple is pregnant, not sure of due date. She lost her mucas plus Saturday morning. I have been stalling her at night and watching her. Yesterday I noticed her poop was logs. Before it was nice normal pellets. I just wormed the herd Monday but chose not to worm her being that she is so close to kidding. Could the change be due to her getting close to kidding or do you think its more like worms. Also she is not eating as well yesterday. She is nibbling at her grain and alfalfa pellets but not touching her hay. Thoughts??


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure but my doe is also losing her appetite & about to kid soon (I think) so it may be a pregnancy thing. Same with the stool change the hormone shift can effect that maybe she is getting close. You can probably go ahead & worm her after kidding if her stools are still off. I think it's recommended anyway.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 9, 2012)

I planned on worming her the day she kids or the next day depending on what time she kids. Shes a first freshener and shes making me crazy lol. Shes been distancing from the herd and asking to go in the kidding stall the last few days. I cant wait to see what we get from her. She was one of our first goats and she was a  bottle baby so shes a little spoiled.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 9, 2012)

It isn't normal for them to go off feed for more than a day or two before kidding, although some of them will lay around a little more and be less active for the last week or two. But they should NOT seem lethargic or totally not interested in food. 

I would see how she is doing in a day. and if worse or no improvement, I would consdier treating her.

Edited: sorry about the typos, I was in a hurry.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 9, 2012)

Well her stool is looking more normal this afternoon. She is nibbling at her feed, but still no hay. She does get alfalfa pellets so im not too concerned. I think shes just getting closer to kidding.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 9, 2012)

Preggo dog logs are pretty normal the closer they get to kidding.  I don't worry about that, but I've honestly never had a preggo refuse a meal, most will eat even when in labor.
If she goes off feed more than 1 feeding, I'd be concerned about / checking for ketosis.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 9, 2012)

Shes eating she just wasnt eating as much as normal. Tonight she dug into her grain though. Also I checked on her before I left at 430 and all was well then I just checked her at around 630 and she has dropped significantly. Still no goo and her ligs arent yet gone but they are softened a bit. Im going to watch her closely tonight.


----------

